# Electrical Question.



## Nismo4Life07 (Jul 16, 2007)

Hey everyone, I was wondering... Does anyone know how to hook up a neon behind the front grille? i know it may sound "ricer" but ive always liked the look of neon lights... but NOT TOO MANY!. i only want the one and i want it behind my grille. is there any way i can hook it up and put it to a switch or anything?? i want to be able to control whether its on or off. Thank you for all your time and help! I appreciate it!


----------

